# FM2: time allowed out of Mexico



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

I understand -correct me if I'm wrong- that with an FM2, a total of 18 months out of the country is allowed during a five-year period.

Is there a stated maximum time out permitted during ONE YEAR? (One would think there must be a regulation on this.)


----------



## valenciana (Mar 1, 2009)

I came across the following, from the Instituto Nacional de Migracion website. (my emphases).
There appears to be no date. 
If help's needed with translation, please ask me.

TMI-E-42 EXENCIÓN DEL COMPUTO DE AUSENCIAS 

(Artículo 47 de la LGP)

Para el *cómputo de ausencias *que el artículo 47 de la Ley autoriza a los inmigrantes, se aplicarán las reglas siguientes:

I. *Podrán ausentarse del país hasta dieciocho meses en forma continua o con intermitencias dentro de sus cinco años de estancia*;

II. *El Inmigrante que permanezca fuera del país más de dieciocho meses, no podrá solicitar su calidad de Inmigrado*, hasta en tanto no transcurra de nuevo íntegramente el plazo que exige el artículo 53 de la Ley;

III. *El inmigrante que dentro de los cinco años de residencia en el país permanezca más de dos años fuera del mismo, perderá su calidad migratoria*;

IV. Lo dispuesto en el artículo 47 de la Ley se entenderá sin perjuicio de que el inmigrante demuestre, al ser requerido para ello, que subsisten las causas que motivaron su admisión;

V. La propia autoridad migratoria podrá autorizar la salida del país por la temporalidad y veces que juzgue convenientes, sin que en tal caso sea aplicable lo dispuesto en el artículo 47 de la Ley, a los Inmigrantes que hayan solicitado su cambio a Inmigrado, mientras éste no se resuelva, y

VI. No se computará como ausencia el tiempo que el Inmigrante se encuentre fuera del país, cuando demuestre que realiza estudios de postgrado en alguna institución extranjera respaldado por una institución mexicana de educación superior o cuando trabaje para una subsidiaria en el extranjero de una empresa mexicana, o cuando a juicio de la autoridad migratoria exista causa justificada.


----------



## kebek (May 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to bring this post up now, I registered yesterday and just saw this. It is obvious that the Immigration Law says *18 months in 5 years*. Intercasa and Seewee have explained it right, and Valenciana has it in Spanish Article 47(1). The 180 days is the limit for FMT.


----------



## pvtexmex (Aug 17, 2009)

*FM2 travel restrictions*



Rodrigo84 said:


> 180 days in a 5 year period, not 18 months.
> 
> I know of no stated maximum regarding 1 years, just the prohibition regarding 5 years.
> 
> My cousin did a lot of business travel and took the FM3, which has no such restrictions.


I just got my FM2 today and have it in front of me. I looked up the federal articulo regarding travel restrictions and it says that you may spend 18 months out of the country during 5 years. This can be a one-time event of 18 months or you may distribute the time however you like during the 5-year period.


----------



## contessapat (Aug 16, 2012)

*English translation of art. 47*



popotla said:


> I understand -correct me if I'm wrong- that with an FM2, a total of 18 months out of the country is allowed during a five-year period.
> 
> Is there a stated maximum time out permitted during ONE YEAR? (One would think there must be a regulation on this.)


I. May leave the country until eighteen months continuously or intermittently in his five year stay;

II. Immigrant to remain outside the country more than eighteen months, may request Permanent Resident status to pending expiry of the term entirely new requirements of Article 53 of the Act;

III. The immigrant who within five years of residence in the country remains more than two years out of it, will lose their immigration status;

IV. The provisions of Article 47 of the Act shall be without prejudice to the alien demonstrates, when requested to do so, that the causes that led to his admission;

V. The immigration authority may authorize itself to leave the country by the temporary and sometimes it sees fit, without in this case applies the provisions of Article 47 of the Act, the immigrants who have applied for Permanent Resident status change, pending its is resolved, and

VI. Not be counted as absent as long as the immigrant is outside the country, demonstrating that performed graduate studies in a foreign institution backed by a Mexican institution of higher education or working for a foreign subsidiary of a Mexican company, or when in the opinion of the Department, there is cause.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The translation here is very awkward. Could you post the original Spanish so that we can make sense of it? Is this articulo 47 from the 2010 regulation or is it from the "new" one?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> The translation here is very awkward. Could you post the original Spanish so that we can make sense of it? Is this articulo 47 from the 2010 regulation or is it from the "new" one?


The poster reopened a very old thread. The original Spanish was in Post #2 6th March 2009, 07:05 AM in this thread.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops, I didn't see that previous post nor notice that the thread was that old. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

